# Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

*Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

Bei meinen Eltern ist immer wieder mal ohne erkennbaren Grund das Internet weg. Ich dachte zuerst, es läg an dem uralten Modem und Router (10 bzw. 7 Jahre alt) - jetzt hat mein Vater seinen Vertrag umgestellt, mehr Speed bei gleichem Tarif, und dafür eine nagelneue Fritzbox dazubekommen zu einem subventionierten Preis von 50€. Es funktionierte auch alles, nachdem ich es eingerichtet hatte. Doch heute rief mein Vater dann an, dass er grad beim Banking war und dann "die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden..." - Verbindung zum Router ist laut WLAN-Fenster aber vorhanden, aber nicht ins INternet. 

Jetzt wollte ich mal nachsehen, ob ich am Protokoll eine mögliche Fehlerquelle erkennen kann - die Fritzboxen sollen bei so was ja sehr gut sein. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich da am bestem mal nachsehen soll, worauf ich achten sollte? Oder ob man vlt auch eine Art Test machen kann? Das wär super, dann muss ich nicht erst dann, wenn ich bei meinen Eltern bin, alles genau anschauen um rauszufinden, wo man was findet 

Es ist offenbar eine Fritzbox 7270 AVM FRITZ! Box - NetCologne , genutzt wird sie an einem ISDN-Anschluss. Der neue Speed ist noch NICHT geschaltet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

Schaue zuerst mal unter system->ereignisse-> reiter "internetverbindung". Hast du dort häufiger resyncs dann gehe bitte unter internet->DSL-informationen und poste hier die ersten 4 reiter. (übersicht, dsl,spektrum und statistik)


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

Alles klar, danke schonmal. Weiß aber noch nicht, wann ich bei meinen Eltern bin, ich hoffe es klappt morgen schon.


Ach ja, dazu eine Frage: ist es rein technisch möglich, dass eine schlechte WLAN-Karte schuld ist? Die hat nur ca 55% Signal bei 22mbit, obwohl der Router grad mal 3m wegsteht und viel schneller könnte. Kann es zB passieren, dass der Router den PC kurz "verliert" und fälschlicherweise offline geht, sich der Router dann nach einer neuen "Anfrage" erst wieder einwählen muss? Nach einigen Minuten ging es heute nämlich dann wieder mit dem Internet. Wie gesagt: die Verbindung ZUM Router scheint (bis auf den Speed) immer okay zu sein, wenn man nachsieht, nachdem das INternet weg ist.


----------



## fubii (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

Es wird sicher ein Ereignisprotokoll in deiner Fritzbox geben, vielleicht kannst du da was rausfinden? Bei welchem Anbieter sind deine Eltern? Tritt das Problem zu einer bestimmten Tageszeit auf oder einfach zufällig?


----------



## blubb3435 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

War bei mir heute auch (Kabel D.), liegt wohl am Provider.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

Es tritt zufällig auf, und es ist netcologne, ein lokaler Anbieter. DSL per normaler Tel-Leitung. Meine Eltern sind bei dem Anbieter schon seit einigen Jahren.


----------



## Mastermind83 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

Wen du Richtung Siegen wohnst ist kein Wunder da ist gestern irgend was kaputt gegangen so das es massive Störungen in der Richtung gab .


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

Nein nein, meine Eltern wohnen in Köln, und es war ja nur kurz weg, und auch in den letzten Monaten immer wieder mal.

@TurricanVeteran: Hier mal Auszüge als Bilder der DSL-info und Berichte um den Zeitraum herum, an dem es Probleme gab.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran: Hier mal Auszüge als Bilder der DSL-info und Berichte um den Zeitraum herum, an dem es Probleme gab.


 Nach den angaben der fritzbox ist die dsl-leitung astrein. So hätt ich das hier auch gern aber ich hoffe, das sie sich mal noch auf adsl2+ schalten lassen. Dann sollten locker die vollen 16 mbit kommen.  (bei der dämpfung sollte sogar vdsl drin sein)
Die einträge in dem blauen kasten im router-log lassen aber auf ein wlan-problem schließen. 
Das mit umrandete "internetverbindung wurde getrennt" hat dagegen nix zu sagen. Das war frühs um 3 und wird eher die zwangstrennung gewesen sein.
Du solltest also mal in das wlan-menü der box gehen. Die zeigt dir dort auch an, wieviele netze sie empfängt und auf welchem kanal. (sollte sie zumindest bei halbwegs aktueller firmware) Anschließend kannst du einen freien oder möglichst gering belegten kanal suchen und das wlan auf diesen legen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

Jo, das mit "verbindung getrennt" war mir auch klar, dass das nicht eine Trennung seitens des Routers war 

wie ist das denn rien technisch: kann die Leitung zum Internet weg sein, ohne das der Router es "merkt" ? Oder "pingt" der ständig ins Netz, um zu schauen, dass er on ist?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wie ist das denn rien technisch: kann die Leitung zum Internet weg sein, ohne das der Router es "merkt" ?


Bei einem externen modem ja, bei einem internen nein. Das modem selbst merkt ja, ob eine verbindung steht oder nicht und bei routern mit internem modem steckt selbiges ja mit im SoC.
Somit braucht es kein "pingen", da der dsl-treiber der box den dsl-zustand automatisch überträgt. Das verhält sich quasi wie beim vga-treiber eines pc`s. Der vermeldet dem restlichen system auch, ob ein monitor angeschlossen ist oder nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

okay, dann schau ich mal, ob vlt ein anderer Router stört. Ist nur komisch, dass die Verbindung zum Router laut PC scheinbar steht. Manchmal kommt man dann minutenlang nicht mehr in Netz, dann hat mein Vater wieder 2 Wochen keine Probleme - wobei er auch pro Tag nur vlr 30Min online ist und davon zu 80% im email-client und nicht "surfenderweise"


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist nur komisch, dass die Verbindung zum Router laut PC scheinbar steht. Manchmal kommt man dann minutenlang nicht mehr in Netz, dann hat mein Vater wieder 2 Wochen keine Probleme...


 Evt. könntest du ja noch die ip des rechners manuell zuweisen, um ggf. vorhandene probleme mit der automatischen adresszuweisung zu umgehen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Evt. könntest du ja noch die ip des rechners manuell zuweisen, um ggf. vorhandene probleme mit der automatischen adresszuweisung zu umgehen.



Das ist insofern nicht so gut, weil mein Bruder und ich auch mal mit Notebook/Smartphone zu Gast sind, bei denen dann keine feste IP festgelegt ist. Oder kann man den Router so einstellen, dass der Router IP-Adressen frei zutgeilt AUSSER für den einen fest stationierten PC? Ich dachte an sich, man kann entweder für alles feste IPs nutzen ODER die IPs frei vergeben lassen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

Nein, es geht auch ein gemischter betrieb aus dynamisch zugewiesenen und festen ip`s. (so viele geräte werden doch nicht am router hängen)
Ich weiß gerade nicht ob die fritzbox auch ip-mac bindung kann, aber das kannst du ja nachschauen. Dann könntest du, um sicher zu gehen, z.b. beim rechner die 192.168.178.2 fest einstellen und zusätzlich in der box diese ip noch fest der mac-adresse des rechners zuweisen. Dann bekommt die garantiert kein anderes gerät zugewiesen. Das ist bei den paar geräten aber eigentlich kein muß.


----------



## Bambusbar (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

Du kannst ja auch einfach den Bereich einstellen, den der DHCP-Server den Clients zuweisen soll.
Sachste von 100-150 und feste IPs vergibts du einfach im Bereich <100.


----------



## mrfloppy (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

da laut dem FB log ja wirklich keine resyncs da sind würde ich einfach mal unter der option wlan (expertenansicht in der Fb aktivieren) mal mir die kanäle zeigen lassen und die fb nach störungen in den wlan kanälen anzeigen lassen ! da zeigt die dann an welche kanäle beeinträchtigt sind und kann auch andere sichtbare wlan netze anzeigen und deren genutzten kanäle ! da ggf mal einen anderen kanal auswählen ! sollte dies keine früchte tragen wlan mal umschalten auf 5 ghz frequenz sofern der laptop das unterstützt ! sollten es zuviele wlan netze in der umgebung sein kann das standard frequenzband schwächeln und da wärst du mit den 5 ghz raus ! ABER hat den nachteil das zb iphone´s nichtmehr online kommen da die kein 5ghz unterstützen ! ansonsten auch mal schauen nach einem treiber update der netzwerkkarte  und in den internet einstellungen schauen was für ein benutzer acc da eingetragen ist !

wurde die FB mit dem  orangenen usb stick geliefert und dieser auch verwendet? wenn ja dann sollte als benutzername da nc-blablabla@autoprov.de stehen, wenn da noch nc@nc steht ist die provisionierung fehlgeschlagen und du mußt die zugangsdaten mal per hand eintragen die dein vater von NC schriftlich mitgeteilt bekommen hat ! ist der mit nc@nc online kann es dazu kommen das der die rechner immerwieder nicht online lässt, bei manchen sogar garnichtmehr bis der richtige benutzername eingetragen ist, da nc@nc eigentlich nur der provisionierungs account ist


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

@mrfloppy: das mit dem orangen Stick hatte ich so gemacht, und es hat ja auch geklappt. Aber das Problem war ja auch vorher mit einem anderen Modem/Router vorhanden, also seit einigen Monaten hat mein Vater immer wieder mal kein Internet. Ich dachte halt, dass evtl. das Modem nicht mehr okay ist, daher haben wir netcologne nachgefragt, den Vertrag inkl mehr Speed verlängert und dafür eine vergünstigte Fritzbox dazubekommen. Aber auch mit der gab es nun schon mind 1x mal nen Verbindungsabbruch.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass seit ein paar Monaten ein neuer Router in der Nachbarschaft aktiv ist und sowohl der alte Router meines Vaters als auch die neue Fritzbox zufällig beide auf dem Kanal des "neuen Nachbar-Routers" laufen. Werde das aber erst Freitag checken können.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Internet ab und an weg: wo kann ich in einer Fritzbox nachsehen für Fehlerquelle?*

Okay, der Router war auf Kanal1 mit zusammen >8 (!) anderen Routern ^^  hab nun einen Kanal genommen, den sonst keiner in Reichweite hat. Jetzt muss die Praxis zeigen, ob es vlt daran lag


----------

